# What will I be tested on? 2.4 KM or the Shuttle Run?



## jmpederson (20 Jul 2011)

Hi Army.ca.

I've got a simple question (or so I thought) on what the Army tests you on once you start BMQ. I know you do the Push-Ups, Grip Test and Sit Ups.

I've heard so many different things from many sources, and I can't seem to find a definitive answer on whether you're tested on running 2.4 KM in Under 11:56 seconds on a track or whether you're tested on reaching level 6 minimum on the shuttle run.

As of now I can get up to level 7 on the shuttle run (not the greatest, I'm working on it) and I can run the 2.4KM in 11:30, but I'd like to know what one I'm going to be tested on going in.

I only ask because the Forces.ca site says the 2.4KM, and on Army.ca all I'm hearing is shuttle-run.

Also, what is this V02 Max thing I'm hearing about? Are you tested on how hard you breathe once you finish the test? Or is this for the Step test? Do they do the step test anymore?

So many questions, so much anxiety!

Trust me, I've searched plenty before posting and I would REALLY appreciate some answers.

Regards,

jm


----------



## lethalLemon (20 Jul 2011)

the CF EXPRES test which is the Standard for Canadian Forces personnel fitness (the one that if you fail, you can be released) operates on the 20m Shuttle run (beep test). However you should be able to run 5KM+ for route marches, Battle Fitness Test

Only for the Reserve Forces do they test using the alternates - Step Test, V02, or 2.4KM run (due to different CFRCs not having certain resources to conduct the Shuttle Run or Step Test or V02 etc)


----------



## lethalLemon (20 Jul 2011)

MGalantine said:
			
		

> The 2.4 km standard, if I remember correctly, is for self assessment.



Not really... Stage 7 on the 20 MSR is more than 2.4km under 11:56min


----------



## lethalLemon (20 Jul 2011)

MGalantine said:
			
		

> Eh? I was referring to why the 2.4 km in so and so time was given- It's an easy way to assess one's self on their own time.



But nobody is tested on a 2.4km run...


----------



## jeffb (20 Jul 2011)

The beep test is available online and there are some threads around here somewhere on where to get it. If you can find it, I highly advise doing a couple of practice beep tests before you go to BMQ/BMOQ. Believe it or not, there is some technique to being successful on the beep test beyond just running. The first time I practiced it at home, I think I ran a 3.5 or something because I sprinted back and forth between the two cones. The trick is to set your pace so you are pivoting just as the beep happens. The second time I did the test, the very next day, I ran a 10.5. Try the test and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## jmpederson (20 Jul 2011)

Thank you everyone for the replies. It's appreciated!


----------

